# Riding Lawnmower Pulley Swap



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

chainsawmatt said:


> I have an old riding mower with no deck, i want it to go faster, will it work if i swith the pulley from the axle and put it on the motor and the one on the motor on the axle to achieve a higher speed.


Ayuh,... If it could be done, Yes...

But I doubt each will fit where the other was....


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe if the shafts were the sam size. 

May be some components that may not handle the extra stress.


----------



## chainsawmatt (Feb 20, 2011)

what i am saying is where can i buy the pulley at that have the same size hole to mount on to the axle and the motor the ones i took off are different


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It would go faster but you may have to push-start it and jump on. Otherwise it would likely burn the belt before it could gain any momentum.


----------



## chainsawmatt (Feb 20, 2011)

I am wanting to just make it like go 15 or 20 thats it just to get me around my small town, do you know where i can get the pulleys at that will macth the hole size for the axle and the motor


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe google racing mower forums.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"I am wanting to just make it like go 15 or 20 thats it just to get me around my small town". UH--OH! ! Here we go again. First: What state do you live in? From someone (ME) who has been fighting the State of Georgia as to the interpretations of it's own "Low Speed Vehicles", in this case golf carts, you should check 1) your local municipalities, 2) your State's laws on the use of a riding mower on public roads, streets, thoroughfares. From what I have learned about my State's Low Speed Vehicles: You'd be in trouble with the man for sure riding a "lawnmower" on public streets, etc.


----------

